# Brockwell Red Ale - Nail brewing



## coloneldom (3/11/14)

So, I was looking to try and clone this recipe, though I'm fairly new to recipe creation and I'm still working out a lot of stuff in terms of software. I've managed to find some details on the brew itself online, in terms of its grain bill, it uses the following:

CaraRed
Pale malt
Munich
Cararoma

It's brewed to 1.060 OG, with Citra hops to a IBU of 35.

Here's a link with a little bit of info, though no real specifics.
https://au.news.yahoo.com/thewest/lifestyle/a/24736311/the-sip-35-nails-brockwell-brewedwell/

The trouble I'm having is with determining percentages etc for the brew, e.g how much of each grain. If I was brewing to 20 litres, how much citra would I require? Including the double dry hop.

Thank you very much in advance folks! Any help is hugely appreciated!


----------



## pist (3/11/14)

Here's my first attempt at this one. The grain bill was a bit of a guess as I didn't have anything to go off.
I didn't dry hop this one as I forgot about it but I'd recommend doing this as this is what Nail does.
Haven't got a bottle of the nail version yet to compare but its bloody tasty:




*[SIZE=small]BIABacus Pre-Release 1.3K RECIPE REPORT*[/SIZE]​

*[SIZE=small]BIAB Recipe Designer, Calculator and Scaler.[/SIZE]*​

*[SIZE=small](Please visit www.biabrewer.info for the latest version.)[/SIZE]*​

*[SIZE=small]Red Ale - Batch 1*[/SIZE]​



*[SIZE=small]Recipe Overview*[/SIZE]



[SIZE=small]Brewer: Chris[/SIZE]

[SIZE=small]Style: Red Ale[/SIZE]

[SIZE=small]Source Recipe Link: [/SIZE]

[SIZE=small]ABV: 5.8% (assumes any priming sugar used is diluted.)[/SIZE]



[SIZE=small]Original Gravity (OG): 1.06[/SIZE]

[SIZE=small]IBU's (Tinseth): 35[/SIZE]

[SIZE=small]Bitterness to Gravity Ratio: 0.58[/SIZE]

[SIZE=small]Colour: 32.6 EBC = 16.6 SRM[/SIZE]



[SIZE=small]Kettle Efficiency (as in EIB and EAW): 79 %[/SIZE]

[SIZE=small]Efficiency into Fermentor (EIF): 71.1 %[/SIZE]



_[SIZE=small]Note: This is a Pure BIAB (Full Volume Mash)_[/SIZE]



*[SIZE=small]Times and Temperatures*[/SIZE]



[SIZE=small]Mash: 90 mins at 66 C = 150.8 F[/SIZE]

[SIZE=small]Boil: 60 min[/SIZE]

[SIZE=small]Ferment: 14 days at 18 C = 64.4 F[/SIZE]



*[SIZE=small]Volumes & Gravities*[/SIZE]

[SIZE=small](Note that VAW below is the Volume at Flame-Out (VFO) less shrinkage.)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=small]The, "Clear Brewing Terminology," thread at http://www.biabrewer.info/[/SIZE]



[SIZE=small]Total Water Needed (TWN): 33.76 L = 8.92 G[/SIZE]

[SIZE=small]Volume into Boil (VIB): 30.84 L = 8.15 G @ 1.052[/SIZE]

[SIZE=small]Volume of Ambient Wort (VAW): 25.53 L = 6.74 G @ 1.06[/SIZE]

[SIZE=small]Volume into Fermentor (VIF): 23 L = 6.08 G @ 1.06[/SIZE]

[SIZE=small]Volume into Packaging (VIP): 21.3 L = 5.63 G @ 1.015 assuming apparent attenuation of 75 %[/SIZE]



*[SIZE=small]The Grain Bill (Also includes extracts, sugars and adjuncts)*[/SIZE]



[SIZE=small]Note: If extracts, sugars or adjuncts are not followed by an exclamation mark, go to www.biabrewer.info (needs link)[/SIZE]



[SIZE=small]41.3% BB Ale Malt (5 EBC = 2.5 SRM) 2706 grams = 5.97 pounds[/SIZE]

[SIZE=small]13.2% Carared (45 EBC = 22.8 SRM) 866 grams = 1.91 pounds[/SIZE]

[SIZE=small]4.1% CaraAroma (400 EBC = 203 SRM) 271 grams = 0.6 pounds[/SIZE]

[SIZE=small]41.3% Munich Light (15 EBC = 7.6 SRM) 2706 grams = 5.97 pounds[/SIZE]











*[SIZE=small]The Hop Bill* (Based on Tinseth Formula)[/SIZE]



[SIZE=small]12.7 IBU Magnum Pellets (13.5%AA) 10.4 grams = 0.366 ounces at 60 mins[/SIZE]

[SIZE=small]22.3 IBU Citra Pellets (13%AA) 31.1 grams = 1.098 ounces at 20 mins[/SIZE]















*[SIZE=small]Mash Steps*[/SIZE]



[SIZE=small]Mash Type: Pure BIAB (Full-Volume Mash) for 90 mins at 66 C = 150.8 F[/SIZE]











[SIZE=small]Mashout for for 15 mins at 78 C = 172.4 F[/SIZE]









*[SIZE=small]Miscellaneous Ingredients*[/SIZE]



[SIZE=small]1 Tab Whirfloc (Boil) 10 Mins - Wort Clarity[/SIZE]













*[SIZE=small]Chilling & Hop Management Methods*[/SIZE]



[SIZE=small]Hopsock Used: N (Pulled 0 mins after boil end.)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=small]Whirlpool: 15 mins after boil end.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=small]Chilling Method: No Chill (Employed 30 mins after boil end.)[/SIZE]



*[SIZE=small]Fermentation & Conditioning*[/SIZE]



[SIZE=small]Fermentation: Safale US05 for 14 days at 18 C = 64.4 F[/SIZE]



[SIZE=small]Secondary Used: No[/SIZE]

[SIZE=small]Crash-Chilled: Yes[/SIZE]

[SIZE=small]Filtered: No[/SIZE]

[SIZE=small]Req. Volumes of CO2: 2.4[/SIZE]

[SIZE=small]Serving Temp: 1 C = 33.8 F[/SIZE]

[SIZE=small]Condition for 28 days.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=small]Consume within 2 months.[/SIZE]



*[SIZE=small]Special Instructions/Notes on this Beer*[/SIZE]

20 Min citra addition is direct into No Chill Cube, no 10 Min addition


----------



## coloneldom (4/11/14)

Thank you so much for the quick reply there Pist! I'm going to have a go at this recipe this week, you'll have to let me know how it goes in a side by side! Thanks again big fella!

Question, does this sort of grain bill follow a traditional red IPA or red Irish ale recipe? Or is it kind of it's own beast?


----------



## Mardoo (4/11/14)

You have 17% crystal malts in there, which will be way too heavy. Having polished off a few of these beers last night, and about to open another (thank you Melbourne Cup!) my first guess would be more along the lines of:

80% pale malt
12% Munich
7.8% CaraAroma 
.2% roast barley (really only about 150gr for 20 liters, whatever percentage that comes out to)

The roast barley and CaraAroma combo gives a better red color than
Carared. Or even better use a debittered roast malt like carafa special or Briess midnight wheat. 

Is that only Citra in there? I would have guessed others but claim zero success in guessing hops.

Edit: I made the too-much-crystal mistake in many of my first recipes. Gives a new meaning to liquid lunch. Thick!

Also I would try moving 50% of your total IBU's to the bittering addition. The beer has a strong bitter backbone and that much late hopping won't give you that. Also boost your sulfate addition if you adjust your water minerals.

Oh, and my title above my avatar is true. I am a Noob What Craps On A Bit. However everything I've said is based on my personal experience. I've made plenty of very mediocre beer as I've learned about making recipes. It's getting better though! 

There are many, many folks on here more experienced than I at recipe design, so if they chime in, listen to them first. I do. Well, now I do at least


----------



## Dan Pratt (4/11/14)

my 2c........When I was in Perth back in July this beer was just hitting the taps. I tried it and from memory it did not have 8% caraaroma, my recent 2 amber ales went from 6% to 3% and that malt is very very noticable for its malt aroma, hence its name. This beer didnt have that heavy malt aroma you get from that malt. Here is what my take on that beer would be

https://au.news.yahoo.com/thewest/lifestyle/a/24736311/the-sip-35-nails-brockwell-brewedwell/

67% Pale
15% Munich
15% Carared
3% CaraAroma

Citra @ 60m - 15ibu
Citra @ 5m - 20ibu

Citra Dry hopped

It may even be 20% munich and 20% carared, without knowing the EBC its a +/- of 5 for getting the colour right.


----------



## pist (4/11/14)

coloneldom said:


> Thank you so much for the quick reply there Pist! I'm going to have a go at this recipe this week, you'll have to let me know how it goes in a side by side! Thanks again big fella!
> 
> Question, does this sort of grain bill follow a traditional red IPA or red Irish ale recipe? Or is it kind of it's own beast?


I was kind of winging it on this one as I was attempting to see how close I could get, with the only starting point being what malts are in it and no quantities, and also no experience using caraaroma or carared, this is kind of what I ended up with. Clearly theres room for improvement. It does have a more malty backbone to it than brockwell does, so Mardoo is probably right here. Just thought id throw it up here as a starting point and see what input we can get going here.



Mardoo said:


> You have 17% crystal malts in there, which will be way too heavy. Having polished off a few of these beers last night, and about to open another (thank you Melbourne Cup!) my first guess would be more along the lines of:
> 
> 80% pale malt
> 12% Munich
> ...


Yep, Citra is used exclusively in this beer. With the higher AA% of citra I wouldn't even be surprised if this was used for bittering addition.

Keep the suggestions coming people.


----------



## technobabble66 (4/11/14)

Mardoo said:


> The roast barley and CaraAroma combo gives a better red color than
> Carared. Or even better use a debittered roast malt like carafa special or Briess midnight wheat.


Whaaoooooo mule. Back up for a second there. 
Mardoo, are you saying Midnight wheat is better than caraRed, or better than both that and the CaraAroma/RB combo at producing the deep red hue? 
(I need red hue and hv both caraAroma and MW, but not RB or caraRed. And it's for a saison so it has to be as smooth as possible)
Sorry for the slight OT. !


----------



## coloneldom (4/11/14)

G'day lads,

Thanks for your inputs, but I've been a bit keen and went out to the LHBS and bought my required grain base on Pist's recipe, unfortunately it's all premixed into two bags so not open to removing extra crystal etc, this is what I ended up with;


(41.3%) 2.5 kg BB Ale Malt 
(13.2%) 0.8kg Carared 
(4.1%) 0.25 kg CaraAroma 
(41.3%) 2.5kg Munich Light 

Now the points you've both made suggest my beer will be on the heavy side due to the crystal, do you think it'd be worth topping it up a bit with some more ale malt (and creating a bigger batch) to balance that out somewhat?


----------



## coloneldom (4/11/14)

I have found this little nugget on the web that may help with developing a more accurate recipe on this one, note what is said about the dry hopping - 2 different Australian varieties used;

"Having become increasingly convinced that Nail's founder John Stallwood is Australia's maestro of malt on the back of staggeringly consistently high quality releases such as his Oatmeal Stout, Hughe Dunn Imperial Brown Ale, Imperial Red Ale, Imperial Porter and Clout Stout, we expected this Red Ale to be another exploration of just how much character and depth could be expressed in a beer via the mastery of beer's backbone ingredient. So imagine our surprise when the first thing to hit us as the blood orange drop hit the glass was a wave of fruitily aromatic hops. In hindsight, the "Double Dry Hopped" note on the label should have offered something of a clue... Certainly, the hops play a more dominant role here than in anything other than the Golden Nail, with US variety Citra and a couple of Aussie varieties offering up heaps of tropical and citrus aromas as well as palate-tickling fruity flavours alongside the rich caramel malts. It's full-bodied yet surprisingly light on its feet for 6 percent and set to win the hearts of those pining for Goat's recent India Red Ale."

Will probably only confuse me more haha


----------

